# R58 & Olympus 75E combo



## Nimrodtodd (Apr 10, 2016)

Had the Rocket a month before the grinder and was relying on pre-ground beans. Big step up from my Gaggia Classic & Russell Hobbs setup


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Straighten that 'R' , you're letting the side down!







Great setup btw


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice set up. enjoy.


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

scottgough said:


> Straighten that 'R' , you're letting the side down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ocd just went 11!


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Nimrodtodd said:


> View attachment 22106
> View attachment 22107
> 
> 
> Had the Rocket a month before the grinder and was relying on pre-ground beans. Big step up from my Gaggia Classic & Russell Hobbs setup


Great setup from a fellow Rocket Boy.. Hows the grinder?


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

One question, does the Rocket always sit up against the wall.

Apart from that, looks ace.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Great pairing. I still have to twist the steam tap till the R is straight when I've finished too - are we all so CDO* in here?

*CDO: OCD but with all the letters arranged correctly in alphabetical order...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

heppy997 said:


> mega!


really?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

heppy997 said:


> mega!


Five posts all saying "mega"

That's not mega, try a little introduction.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Reminder - just hit Report Post - do not engage as it makes cleaning up painful! and in some cases means that proper accounts are accidentally deleted...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Incredible! Amazing! Superb! Awesome! Cool! Excellent! No. Mega. 5x. The lack of creativity in people sometimes amazes me.


----------

